# Mixing it up



## snake (Jun 21, 2017)

If you talk to anyone who has even thought about lifting, you will hear about changing up your program every now and then. Muscle confusion is a term that just makes me laugh for some reason; sorry, it just does.

My program has been the same for decades, yes, decades. It took some time to figure out what worked for me, what didn't work for me and what just invited injury. After refining my program to the point of optimum gains, I have just stuck with one program. Sure I'll change reps but the movements and the order they are done in stay the same. The only time this would differ is prior a PL meet. 

My point is, why change something if what you're doing is working? Change for the sake of change may not always be a good change. Anyone else feel this way about a program they developed over the years?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2017)

100% agree. Don't change the program until your goal shifts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2017)

pretty much snake ..I have the routine I feel my body was made for and with the least injuries possible..I just try to get stronger at them


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 21, 2017)

Ravishing Rick Rude


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Ravishing Rick Rude


I wanna look like him


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2017)

Says the man with the tiny calves! :32 (18):

Sorry, couldn't help it!  I do agree!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 21, 2017)

I have changed my routines over the years. Not because of so called muscle confusion. Which is a retarded idea if anyone actually believes you can confuse your muscles. But because I wanted too. Lol.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 21, 2017)

Many change too frequently to know what's working and what's not.  And don't even get me started on the personal trainers that have clients do something different every session because people don't want to feel like they're paying for the same thing over and over, even when they look exactly the same years later.  I'm sort of a meat and potatoes kinda guy when it comes to lifting.  Tried and true basics.  No dumbass one arm overhead 360 mace twirl jumping jacks for me.  Funny because it's generally the smaller weaker pussy types that are doing some 'outside the box' type of shit they saw their favorite instagram ass model doing.


Sorry for the rant.  It's the test.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 21, 2017)

snake said:


> why change something if what you're doing is working?



Because its boring :32 (16):


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 21, 2017)

I have basically the same workout for the last 10 years.  Big compound movements for each muscle group with some side work for things that contribute to big lifts.  I will occasionally add something trying to get a better hit on something like rear delts for instance.  I recently started hitting delts with some cable work that gets me a better angle.  But overall nothing has changed.  Bench, Squat, DL, OHP are the foundation.  Sometimes I'll try something to see if I can hit a muscle that I think needs help.  I don't want my muscles to get confused I want them to get big.  I did try one leg SLDL trying to stretch my hamstrings.  They hurt like a bitch today.

what the fukk is this &nbsp shit?


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 21, 2017)

Agree 100% Snake.  Same program, just tweek it here and there as needed.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

If someone says "confuse your muscles" they don't know shit. Shut the fukk up and u probably look like shit too. I'm with u snake, for the most part been doing the same shit since I started 18 years ago and get bigger when I need too. 

Gotta confuse your muscles every week brahhhh and make sure u get a protein shake within the anabolic window after u train. How about u go jump off a bridge u pussy


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2017)

I agree. I have done the same workouts for years. I have changed my arm routine in the last month since I am hitting them 2x per week now.


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2017)

DF said:


> Says the man with the tiny calves! :32 (18):
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it!  I do agree!



I forget how to neg rep someone... I'll figure it out.



widehips71 said:


> even when they look exactly the same years later.



Well Hips, at some point in your life, that's a good goal. lol 



Zeigler said:


> Because its boring :32 (16):



I truly do not get board in the gym.


----------

